# STIFF shoes for platform pedals



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a very stiff cycling shoe for fast commutes as well as off-road single speeding. Lots of out-of-saddle climbing so I want to preserve my feet and maximize power transfer.

Currently using basic 5-10 Freeriders for all riding duties, including my FS trail bike. Thinking of adding some Freerider Pros or Ion Raid AMP. 

I ran carbon shoes w/cleats for many years and know the advantages. Thanks in advance for not trying to convince me to go back.

Suggestions?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Is a larger pedal platform an option, or are you maxed out already?


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

I recently switched from 5-10 Freeriders to Ride Concepts Livewires. The RideConcepts have a much stiffer sole. Now, when I use the Freeriders, they feel super floppy by comparison (though this was never something I noticed before the switch). They aren't quite as grippy as the Freeriders though.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> I'm looking for a very stiff cycling shoe for fast commutes as well as off-road single speeding. Lots of out-of-saddle climbing so I want to preserve my feet and maximize power transfer.
> 
> Currently using basic 5-10 Freeriders for all riding duties, including my FS trail bike. Thinking of adding some Freerider Pros or Ion Raid AMP.
> 
> ...


The freerider pros are a fair amount stiffer tyan regular ones, but are no carbon soled Xc shoes. They are very light tho, i measured and they were lighter than my carbon soled clipless xc shoes!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

ghettocruiser said:


> Is a larger pedal platform an option, or are you maxed out already?


Very maxed out (Catalyst Pedals). They go a long ways to supporting the foot, but looking to take it to 11. Actually, a carbon shoe with mid-sole cleats would be "11" and I may experiment with that since my cleated shoes are doing nothing but gathering dust.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sid Duffman said:


> I recently switched from 5-10 Freeriders to Ride Concepts Livewires. The RideConcepts have a much stiffer sole. Now, when I use the Freeriders, they feel super floppy by comparison (though this was never something I noticed before the switch). They aren't quite as grippy as the Freeriders though.


Thanks. I think I looked into those already but will take a second look. I'm willing to give up a bit of grip (sorta have to).


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

root said:


> The freerider pros are a fair amount stiffer tyan regular ones, but are no carbon soled Xc shoes. They are very light tho, i measured and they were lighter than my carbon soled clipless xc shoes!


The Freerider Pros are what I'll most likely end to up with. Am trying on a pair tomorrow.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Ryder1 said:


> Very maxed out (Catalyst Pedals).


Didn't know they existed. Those are huge.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Update: I tried on the Freerider Pros at my favorite LBS - 10.5 fit perfectly. Had planned to make the longish drive to try on some Ride Concepts but decided not to bother - they don't come in half sizes whereas the Pros fit me perfectly in 10.5. The Pros are stiffer than my standard Freerider but the Pros may not yet be fully broken in.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I add the green Superfeet insoles to my flat pedal shoes (both high-tops, Adidas Terrex in summer, the 5-10's with primaloft in winter) for added stiffness.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Ryder1 said:


> Update: I tried on the Freerider Pros at my favorite LBS - 10.5 fit perfectly. Had planned to make the longish drive to try on some Ride Concepts but decided not to bother - they don't come in half sizes whereas the Pros fit me perfectly in 10.5. The Pros are stiffer than my standard Freerider but the Pros may not yet be fully broken in.


I do a short, but steep commute with Freerider Pros with blue Superfeet inside (my mtb shoes). They don't give me the power transfer of the ultra stiff clipless shoes I had before,so I will be curious where you end up.

(I switched to wearing my mtb shoes on my commute because I thought my stiff clipless shoes were exacerbating my plantar fasciitis, and I thought practicing smooth pedaling power in flats was more important than efficiency on my commute anyways)


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm using Specialized BG high-arch inserts (my go-to) w/new Freerider Pros. Fit/comfort is among the best shoes I've ever owned of any type. Nice stiffness under power, but yeah, it's never gonna be like a carbon cleated shoe out of the saddle. But not bad. So far am perfectly happy using platform pedals for commuter/pavement bike and trail bike, but not so sure about SSing offroad.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

b rock said:


> *I switched to wearing my mtb shoes on my commute because I thought my stiff clipless shoes were exacerbating my plantar fasciitis* [...]


Interesting. I've found the opposite - that carbon soles protect my feet better than anything else, presumably because its spreading the force throughout the foot. For SPDs on the trail, I prefer a non-carbon shoe because it gives better feel, but it destroys my feet so it's a no-go.

Finding carbon shoes with a grippy outer sole is a PITA.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

Freerider Pros + Raceface Chesters on my commuter bike. Same setup as my mountain bike. I could ride my mountain bike clipless shoes and pedals on the commuter bike, but i'm finding this setup works well enough.


----------

